# Paper Mache Demonic Bobblehead



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

All painted and awaiting the clearcoat in the morning. So glad this thing turned out so well and weighs less than 3 lbs.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is fantastic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is one fine looking demon head. Do you have any pics of the build or your base structure?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Bone Dancer: I have some of the build but not the base stucture. I used paper mache strips and covered an exercise ball then deflated it and removed it from the shell. Then I added masking tape and paper crumbles to make the features and also made the horns and spikes with recycled cardboard. I cut the eyeholes out and hot glued in some see through black fabric. I then added some paper mache pulp clay for texture and more strips. I gave it a rough sand and then covered it completely in dark grey paint. Then after that dried I added some white dry brushing. I wish I would have taken more pictures of the initial build but unfortunately I didn't think to.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a few after adding the features to the head.









Then the lower jaw









then my nephew trying it out for me. LOL 









after adding the clay and sanding then painting we get this.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That thing is wild! Great job!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

That does look real cool.....I am always afraid to do paper mache due to fragility


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

This thing is as hard as a rock I know I have dropped it and my cat climbs inside the head all the time she thinks its her house or somethin. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, zombie!


----------

